# Colorado Pass or Rocky Mountain Super Pass Plus?



## JustLove (Jul 2, 2010)

I just purchased my first shredmobile and will be hitting the front range super hard this season. The plan is to get 25 days in. Anybody have any details as to which multi-mountain pass is the best. My budget is around $500 and was looking to do the Loveland 4pack and the RMSPP. Problem is....I live in St. Louis and won't be in CO til Thanksgiving break, therefore I may not get the RMSP options in time. Any intel out there?

FYI....any Midwestern looking to expand westward to the mountians this season, I have plenty of space in the new vehicle. Hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure you have to show up in person to buy the Super Pass+ or the Colorado Pass for the first time at a location in Colorado. Looks like the regular Super Pass can be bought online and you can also purchase the Epic Pass for all the Vail resorts online. 

November is too late to get a pass. You are going to have to add $300 or more on the price price at that time. So figure out what you want and pull the trigger now.


----------



## JustLove (Jul 2, 2010)

OK I see..... thx Killclimbz. Figured you would get back at me asap lol Always knowledgeable


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Last season the Epic passes (summitt, colorado, epic, etc) didn't go up in price or stop being sold until after thanksgiving.

I bought a 2009-2010 Summitt pass for $400 in November last year.

Prices seem to have gone up $10 this year. Don't know if i'll sign back up because I might only have one trip out to CO instead of two (thinking about going back to jackson hole instead)


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Prices seem to have gone up $10 this year. Don't know if i'll sign back up because I might only have one trip out to CO instead of two (thinking about going back to jackson hole instead)



Was hoping you were going to say due to the 10 dollar increase I refuse to buy it. Would have made my night. :laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

To answer your other question... you can buy a Summitt pass for $470 which gives you access to Breckenridge, A-Basin and Keystone - or - you can double up on two other resorts..

Like a Copper Mountain + Loveland for $199 + $349.

I would get the Summitt so that you have the option to upgrade to the Colorado at a future date


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think last year it was around November 18th that was the cut off date for pass deals. I also think there is a modest increase built in after a certain date in the fall. Looks like it's October 17th for Copper/Winterpark passes. 

Also, where are you seeing a Copper pass for $199? Do you mean A-Basin? Copper season passes are $369 unless I am missing something? :dunno:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

A Basin olny = 299, A Basin bonus (5 days at breck or key)=359, Summit(unlimited a-basin, key, breck)= 419. I waited to long last year and the summit pass went to some rediculas BS price like 1900 or something. Lesson learned, don't wait or pay 60-100 a day for lift tickets. I got super lucky last year and hit a 3/day 99 special for Key/A-basin.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am a little confused on the earlier post. I don't know of any $199 passes right now. I think the 2 4 1 Super Pass deal gets it close to that but anyway...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, I am a little confused on the earlier post. I don't know of any $199 passes right now. I think the 2 4 1 Super Pass deal gets it close to that but anyway...


Ooops! Turns out I am a dummy that makes typos

www skicooper dot com

LOL. Turns out that passes to *Cooper* (and not 'Copper') mountain are $199 :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh a Cooper and a Loveland pass would be SIIIIICK!!! Cooper is all about the steeps, gnar, fall and you die terrain.

If anyone is seriously thinking about getting a Cooper pass, it's a family hill that is pretty much only good for that...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought Cooper was pretty Gnar. Been thinking of driving over from SLC just to hit it this year how crazy steep it was :laugh:


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Ooops! Turns out I am a dummy that makes typos
> 
> www skicooper dot com
> 
> LOL. Turns out that passes to *Cooper* (and not 'Copper') mountain are $199 :laugh:


Not as bad as the time this one dude showed up at Ski Cooper and really wanted to ski Copper Mountain. He got back in the car and left.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I thought Cooper was pretty Gnar. Been thinking of driving over from SLC just to hit it this year how crazy steep it was :laugh:


ha, I have seen what you did just there.


----------

